# question about smps



## Symbianlover (Aug 5, 2010)

I am plannig to by a core i3 desktop whoes cofig is given bellow-
processor-core i3-530(2.93 GHz)
mboard-MSI P55M-GD45
RAM-3GB(2+1) DDR3 1333MHZ STRONTIUM
GRAPHICS CARD-SAPPHIRE ATI RADEONE HD5570 HDD-1TB WESTERN DIGITAL CAVIAR GREEN MONITOR-BENQ LED V2200 ECO PC CASE-ZEBRONICS ANTIBIOTIC.MY QUESTION IS WHAT SMPS CAN I USE FOR THIS CONFIG.PLZ GIVE ME THE PRODUCT INFORMATIO AND PRICE OF SMPS.IS VIP 400W GOLD CAN USE FOR THIS?THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## ramandeepsingh (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes! you can use VIP 400W Gold with this configuration! 

CABINET: Zebronics Antibiotic (Rs. 2,100)
SMPS: VIP 400W Gold (Rs.850)


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 5, 2010)

Go for HD 5670.For PSU go for FSP Saga II 400W ,Gigabyte 460W or corsair CX 400W.


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 5, 2010)

Why are you going for 3 GB RAM? Just fill this so we can suggest you a better config -



 1.   What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to  say  multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of  systems  are capable of doing that)
 A:
 2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving  similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
 A:
 3. What is  your MAX budget?
 A:
 4. Planning to overclock? 
 A:
 5. Which OS  are you planning to use?
 A:
 6. How much hard drive space is needed?
 A:
 7.  What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
 A:
 8. How would you rate your  hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10?  (1 being the lowest, 5 being  you are somewhat in sync with the current  performers and 10 being the  highest)
 A:
 9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done  by an assembler? 
 A:
 10. When are you planning to buy the system?
 A:
 11.  Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
 A:
 12.  Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in  this new rig? If yes, do mention.
 A:
 13. Which city do you live in and  are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
 A:
 14. Mention  any other points if deemed necessary
 A:


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2010)

@ *Symbianlover* - get NZXT Gamma cabinet @ 2k along with *corsair CX 400W*/Gigabyte Superb 460W and add Sapphire HD 5670 512MB as the gfx card and don't forget to fill up the above form.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't go for WD Green as your primary HDD as it is 5400RPM HDD which will make hard disk intensive tasks slow (Like booting up, copying large files, game & software loading etc.)
Also, don't go for the VIP PSU, better get FSP/gigabyte/corsair


----------



## Symbianlover (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks dude for ur replay.I think a new config for my budget.
My config is-
p-core 2 Quad Q8300(2.5Ghz)
mobo-Msi P45-c51,
ram-2+2 GB DDR3 1333 MHZ Kingston,
gpu-Sapphire Radeon HD5750 1GB,
HDD-Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB,
Monitor-Samsung 2233SW 22" LCD,
SPEAKER-ALTEC LANSING VS2421,
PC CASE-ZEBRONIC ANTIBIOTIC,
PSU-CORSAIR CX400W.
Is it better than 1st time?
Plz replay becoz I want to buy pc soon.


----------



## asingh (Aug 6, 2010)

^^
Where/how will you purchase. You open for online purchase. Why a LGA 775 quad..?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 6, 2010)

can you mention your budget and your primary requirement please. I think 400W is not enough for 5750. Do mention your budget for a complete & unbiased suggestion


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 6, 2010)

^^ it is enough. a good 400W PSU can support even a HD5770.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2010)

Yep, I'm counting on corsair CX400W as the best 400W out there in the market


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 7, 2010)

topgear said:


> Yep, I'm counting on corsair CX400W as the best 400W out there in the market



its the best, Corsair. & with 5yrs warranty, its best PSU out there at that pricing.


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2010)

it has 3 years Warranty ie Corsair's Guarantee 

*www.corsair.com/_images/products/3year_warranty_with_80plus.jpg

Welcome to Corsair :: CX Power Supplies


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 8, 2010)

how much is the CX400?
Why an LGA 775? Get a cheaper motherboard dude, these dont have much resale value now....and i guess your not going to be using all those features too.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2010)

topgear said:


> it has 3 years Warranty ie Corsair's Guarantee
> 
> *www.corsair.com/_images/products/3year_warranty_with_80plus.jpg
> 
> Welcome to Corsair :: CX Power Supplies



but i heard it is 5yrs  so is it like that the VX series got 5yrs & CX one got 3yrs?


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> how much is the CX400?
> Why an LGA 775? Get a cheaper motherboard dude, these dont have much resale value now....and i guess your not going to be using all those features too.



cx400 should be 2.8-3k.

and yes going with a core 13/i5 ore even an am3 based rig will be more good.



Sam.Shab said:


> but i heard it is 5yrs  so is it like that the VX series got 5yrs & CX one got 3yrs?



here's corsair's warranty policy :

AX Professional Series™ Gold (models AX1200, AX850, and AX750) have a 7 year warranty

HX Professional Series (models HX450, HX650, HX750 and HX850) have a 7 year warranty

HX Series (Models HX520W, HX620, and HX1000) have a 5 year warranty

TX and VX Enthusiast Series™ (Models TX650, TX750, TX850, TX950, VX450, and VX550) have a 5 year warranty

GS Gaming Series™ (Model 600G) have a 3 year warranty

CX and Builder Series (Models CX400 and CX430) have a 3 year warranty


----------

